# Watson: An Anglican?



## Romans922 (Apr 1, 2008)

Was Thomas Watson an Anglican?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Apr 1, 2008)

English Presbyterian.


----------



## danmpem (Apr 1, 2008)

Mormon!

Oh, sorry, I thought we were playing the religion game. If we were, I would have won.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 1, 2008)

Romans922 said:


> Was Thomas Watson an Anglican?



Well they were all Anglicans in the sense that they belonged to the Church of England; however, theologically, he was a Presbyterian.


----------



## danmpem (Apr 1, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> > Was Thomas Watson an Anglican?
> ...



I'm not all that familiar with Anglican theology? What are some of the big differences?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 1, 2008)

danmpem said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Romans922 said:
> ...



When I say "Anglican" I mean that they (the Puritans) belonged to the Established Church of England, but sought to purify it of its "corruptions", until it was no longer possible for them to stay in it.

The main differences between Episcopalians and Presbyterians is that the former deny the regulative principle of worship and church government. Moreover, Episcopalians tend to be Erastian - allowing the church to be state-controlled, while Presbyterians believe the church and state are independent, but have duties to each other as separate spheres of authority under Christ the king.


----------



## AV1611 (Apr 1, 2008)

danmpem said:


> I'm not all that familiar with Anglican theology? What are some of the big differences?



Confessional Anglicans would affirm the Thirty Nine Articles (at least in England). Different Anglican Provinces have different doctrine. 

Some may also affirm the Lambeth Articles, but not many. 

Church Society - Issues - Anglican Doctrine - What is Anglicanism

I think that Daniel has confused Anglicanism with the Church of England concerning our Establishment principle. We could also argue at length over a number of issues but I will not do so here.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 1, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> danmpem said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not all that familiar with Anglican theology? What are some of the big differences?
> ...



Well, I am generalizing somewhat. Feel free to nuance what I said if necessary.


----------

